# الاستراحة > استراحة المجلس >  موقع - ليبرالي - يحتاج لدعمكم !

## زين العابدين الأثري

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


http://www.lebraly.com/

----------


## أبو حماد

تصفحته فوجدته مفيداً، وفّق الله القائمين عليه، وأعانهم وسددهم ونصر بهم الدين والملة، لكن كيف يمكن دعمه؟.

----------


## زين العابدين الأثري

حياك الله شيخناأبو حماد وبارك الله فيك على المرور ...

وبالنسبة للدعم ,فبالأفكار والمقالت والنصائح , وذلك عن طريق التسجيل فيه ...

----------


## محمود آل زيد

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله، 
تصفحت الموقع أيضا، ويبدو أنه موقع جيد ، فلقد قرأت كتابا كاملا عن مصطلح الليبرالية , فلم أظفر منه ألا بهذه الكلمات التي هي صدر الموقع :
( تعريف الليبرالية: هي مذهب رأسمالي ينادي بالحرية المطلقة في السياسة والاقتصاد ، وينادي بالقبول بأفكار الغير وأفعاله ، حتى ولو كانت متعارضة مع أفكار المذهب وأفعاله ، شرط المعاملة بالمثل . والليبرالية السياسية تقوم على التعددية الإيدلوجية والتنظيمية الحزبية . والليبرالية الفكرية تقوم على حرية الاعتقاد ؛ أي حرية الإلحاد ، وحرية السلوك ؛ أي حرية الدعارة والفجور ، وعلى الرغم من مناداة الغرب بالليبرالية والديمقراطية إلا أنهم يتصرفون ضد حريات الأفراد والشعوب في علاقاتهم الدولية والفكرية . وما موقفهم من الكيان اليهودي في فلسطين ، وموقفهم من قيام دول إسلامية تحكم بالشريعة ، ومواقفهم من حقوق المسلمين إلا بعض الأدلة على كذب دعواهم .) 
وقد قمت بالتسجيل فيه...

----------


## زين العابدين الأثري

بارك الله فيك أخي محمود ونفع الله بك .

----------


## العوضي

بارك الله فيك أخي الكريم وفعلا الموقع مفيد ...

----------


## زين العابدين الأثري

وفيك بارك وجزاك الله كل خير .

----------


## لامية العرب

موقع مهم في زمن تكالبت فيه قوى الشر قاتلها الله

----------


## الواضح2

الموقع جيد جزاك الله خير

----------


## زين العابدين الأثري

بارك الله فيكما وجزاكما الله خيرا .

----------


## محمد عزالدين المعيار

أرجو من الإخوة مشكورين سلفا أن يدلوا أخاهم على طريقة التسجيل فقد بحثت عنها فلم أوفق الى ذلك وإنما وجدت سجل الزوار وهذا في ما يبدو شيء آخر

----------


## أبو وئام

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته موقع جيد لكن عندي ملاحظة حول الإسم فنحن نقول لـيـبــيــرالي وإن كانت تكتب ليبرالي لأن أصل الكلمة كلمة حرية الفرنسية فيقال بالفرنسية Liberal
والله أعلم

----------


## أبو أحمد العنزي

جزاك الله خيرا موقع رائع

----------


## أبومروة

الموقع رائع 
والأروع منه  الفكرة الجذابة للفضوليين مثلي
نفع الله بكم

----------


## سلمـان

حصلت لي مشكلة عند فتح الموقع ، حيث نبهني برنامج مكافحة الفيروسات بوجود مشكلة في الموقع فليُبلغ الخبر للقائمين على هذا الموقع

----------


## زين العابدين الأثري

الله المستعان 


بارك الله في الجميع

----------


## أبو عبدالله السلفي

جزاك الله خيرا
ووفق الله القائمين على هذا الموقع والحقيقة أن الكتابة في هذا الموقع وفضح بني علمان والليبراليين نوع من الجهاد

----------


## زين العابدين الأثري

وخيرا جزاك وبارك الله فيك

----------


## إمام الأندلس

جزاكم الله خيرا...
نحتاج لمثل هذه المواقع في ظل هذه الهجمات التي تشن علينا من لدن أحذية الغربيين..

----------


## زين العابدين الأثري

شكرا لك وبارك الله فيك

----------

